# New member hello



## paoman (12 mo ago)

Hi all,
I’m Paolo from Milan, Italy, new owner of a 2000 mk1 roadster. Always liked this beauty 😍 and finally got it - I am in my 50s.
Looking forward to read and learn from you about it
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paolo, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Charmadize (Jul 14, 2019)

Hello Paolo and welcome.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Paolo, Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome!  Please be sure to update your profile -








Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile...


Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk - As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same. In order to help...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

